# Carrots and dogs



## DeLaGym (May 15, 2012)

Is there a special way i need to prep carrots so my dogs can digest them? I like mixing veggies into their kibble. Can i just chop up a carrot stick & throw it in the bowl?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I give whole raw baby carrots as snacks.For adding to their food I have cut them and grated them both. I don't know that they actually digested all of them. I also cook them until they are soft .... of course that deletes some of the vitamins. 

Now that I have not really answered your question  .... this is how I serve them.

They are great snacks.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

They can just eat them raw, but is there any reason why you want to give your dog carrots? They aren't harmful, but they aren't especially digestible or nutritious for dogs.


----------



## DeLaGym (May 15, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> I give whole raw baby carrots as snacks.For adding to their food I have cut them and grated them both. I don't know that they actually digested all of them. I also cook them until they are soft .... of course that deletes some of the vitamins.
> 
> Now that I have not really answered your question  .... this is how I serve them.
> 
> They are great snacks.


I will do the same than


----------



## DeLaGym (May 15, 2012)

kafkabeetle said:


> They can just eat them raw, but is there any reason why you want to give your dog carrots? They aren't harmful, but they aren't especially digestible or nutritious for dogs.


I was reading carrots are good for dogs eyes & my pug has had countless injuries to her eyes so i was thinking of adding this to her kibble. 

The different injuries shes had

Corneal Ulcers in both eyes
Walked into a twig in a bush poking her eye resulting in scar tissue forming over the left eye
Dog scratch in right eye


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

DeLaGym said:


> I was reading carrots are good for dogs eyes & my pug has had countless injuries to her eyes so i was thinking of adding this to her kibble.
> 
> The different injuries shes had
> 
> ...


Aw, poor guy. Hope it helps!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

DeLaGym said:


> I was reading carrots are good for dogs eyes & my pug has had countless injuries to her eyes so i was thinking of adding this to her kibble.
> 
> The different injuries shes had
> 
> ...



Poor girl! Baby carrots are the best! They are smaller and easier to chew if you are giving them as a snack. Just be sure she doesn't try and swallow them whole. You may need to cut them up if she does ... and I personally think the baby carrots are sweeter tasting ... I eat them too.

Good luck to your girl!


----------



## DeLaGym (May 15, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> Poor girl! Baby carrots are the best! They are smaller and easier to chew if you are giving them as a snack. Just be sure she doesn't try and swallow them whole. You may need to cut them up if she does ... and I personally think the baby carrots are sweeter tasting ... I eat them too.
> 
> Good luck to your girl!


My bigger dog tries to swallow them whole. Im taking the large carrot sticks & chopping them up into little pieces. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Carrots are "good for eyes" because they have beta carotene, which converts in the body to vitamin A (well, for humans. Not for cats. I don't know about dogs). A deficiency in vitamin A will cause blindness. If you don't have vitamin A deficiency, carrots won't do anything for your eyes. And they really aren't going to have any benefits for a bug-eyed dog who keeps scratching her eyeballs--that's a structural problem. But if she likes them they certainly aren't harmful.


----------



## Hitchington (Jun 11, 2012)

My mom feeds her dog raw baby carrots. She tried to feed my dog the a couple times and he just looked at her funny. She usually just feeds them as treats. She also feeds her dogs steamed veggies with their kibble.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

The vitamin A in carrots isn't well absorbed by dogs either but if they like them go for it.

I would give a huge one as a short term chewie some days. They also liked shredding broccoli stems. I liked the exercise involved in picking up a bazillon shreds of raw veggie off the living room rug.

I wouldn't want to give small raw chunks to my dogs for fear of them getting stuck or going down the wrong way. Cooked is better if you need to feed small chunks.


----------



## ben00x (Jun 5, 2012)

my dog will only eat carrots if they're grated, although i've fed them to him a few times. 

i do like to make sweet potato chips for him as treats. just slice them really thin and spread on a cookie sheet and put it in the oven on low heat until they dry up a little bit. they're pretty tasty.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I feed my 60 lb dog twice a day and I give him two large carrots with each meal of dry kibble, after I cut off the top and any green parts. He eats around the carrots, saving them for last... for dessert  He lays down, holds the carrot between his front legs and chomps down. 

I had to 'teach' him to eat carrots... He wouldn't eat them at first, but I bit off pieces and spat them at him, he loved the game, caught them, eventually eating one. Now, when I say "carrot' he seems to know what I mean. 

Initially, he did not digest the carrots and the pieces came through unchanged. After many years, now my golden puppy has unique, beautiful glowing golden and orange ... poop


----------



## TerrierDaddy (Dec 13, 2011)

Carrots are good for dogs! I give mine some raw baby carrots for treats occasionally (maybe two a day if I have them) and it’s one of the ingredients in their Natural Balance Ultra dog food. Carrots are good for eyes and vitamins. My dogs love them so I buy them. I’m not as crazy about eating raw carrots as they are, I like mine with ranch dressing, but I’m glad my dogs are health nuts and will eat them plain!


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

I don't think Biscuit digests carrots particularly well, but she certainly enjoys eating them and I certainly am amused by watching her eat them. She goes absolutely nuts when she sees me pull out a carrot, dances and spins in circles, and then she holds the carrot with her paws and eats it bite by bite, chewing each bite. This cracks me up.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

You know the frozen bags of mixed veggies you can buy at the grocery store? Usually have corn, peas, green beans and little diced carrots? I occasionally grab a handful, pick out the corn, and divide a small handful of the diced frozen carrots, peas and green beans and mix them into my dogs raw food, only about twice a week. From experience and recommendation I've always fed veggies raw frozen-thawed.. apparently dogs do not digest most vegetables, especially carrots, well if they are fresh-raw. The freezing helps.. atleast with my experience..cooking probably does as well, but I think if your going to feed vegetables for any nutrional supplement or benefit its best not to feed them cooked?


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

The recommendation that I've heard is raw carrots, but lightly steamed green beans and broccoli ... That's what I do, I've never experimented, or asked why, etc. My dog likes it and it doesn't seem to hurt. The carrots seem to pass through ... mostly... couldn't tell about bean and broc..... I notice that grass seems to pass through, also.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Abbylynn said:


> I give whole raw baby carrots as snacks.For adding to their food I have cut them and grated them both. I don't know that they actually digested all of them. I also cook them until they are soft .... of course that deletes some of the vitamins.
> 
> Now that I have not really answered your question  .... this is how I serve them.
> 
> They are great snacks.


Izze used to love carrots .

Love your new sig abbylynn , I didn't see abbylynn in the last sig you had & was worried something had happened to her but I see her now.


----------

